# CoDeSys HMI Visu Vollbild



## domino (26 März 2010)

hallo leute,

habe folgendes problemm: meine hmi visu funktioniert soweit im vollbildmodus.kann ich das bild irgend wie zentrieren oder muss ich das im editormodus vom programm machen.
dachte nur vielleicht gibts ne möglichkeit das er das automatisch macht.
vielen dank

gruß domino


----------



## bonatus (26 März 2010)

Hallo,

hier wurde das bereits mal beschrieben
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25726

es gibt irgendwo eine Einstellung - Online automatisch anpassen, das müsste dir helfen

gruß


----------

